# Paul Chen, Cold Steel...



## ShaolinWolf (Jun 4, 2004)

Hey, I was just thinking about something and the thought hadn't occured to me until now: Is a Paul Chen blade as good/better than a Cold Steel blade, i.e. the Cold Steel Katanas vs. Paul Chen Practical katana/other asian swords?

I haven't had too much experience with Paul Chen stuff, though when I first got into wanting a REAL sword, Paul Chen was the first name I heard of and so I looked into his stuff. I love what he does with all his sword designs and from so many reviews and pictures and yada yada I've been amazed by his work.

So, in comparison, are the Paul Chen swords higher quality/sharper/more durable/better functionally than the Cold Steel or not?

:asian:


----------



## Nikolas P. (Jun 4, 2004)

I've owned two Paul Chen swords, and was satisfied with both of them. The first one experienced some problems with the tang becoming dislodged/off-placed after multiple uses in tameshigiri.

As for Cold Steel, I've never had the chance to handle one, but I hear nothing except high praise. I also believe they put out videos of them doing rather extreme tests on their blades I.E, hacking into a car and having it still cut cleanly afterward.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 4, 2004)

ShaolinWolf said:
			
		

> Hey, I was just thinking about something and the thought hadn't occured to me until now: Is a Paul Chen blade as good/better than a Cold Steel blade, i.e. the Cold Steel Katanas vs. Paul Chen Practical katana/other asian swords?
> 
> I haven't had too much experience with Paul Chen stuff, though when I first got into wanting a REAL sword, Paul Chen was the first name I heard of and so I looked into his stuff. I love what he does with all his sword designs and from so many reviews and pictures and yada yada I've been amazed by his work.
> 
> ...



What kind of Paul Chen blade?

The cheap prduction ones used in his "practical katanas", the higher end ones used in some of his more expensive swords, or the really nice folded steel ones for "special" swords?  

Any of Hanwei's (paul chen forge) blades are better than the best "Katanas" you find floating around that are made from 440 stainless and are typical crud... How they compare to cold steel really depends on what "type" of sword you mean... his forge produces varied quality of blades.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Jun 4, 2004)

Nikolas P. said:
			
		

> I've owned two Paul Chen swords, and was satisfied with both of them. The first one experienced some problems with the tang becoming dislodged/off-placed after multiple uses in tameshigiri.
> 
> As for Cold Steel, I've never had the chance to handle one, but I hear nothing except high praise. I also believe they put out videos of them doing rather extreme tests on their blades I.E, hacking into a car and having it still cut cleanly afterward.


yeah, I have two dvd promos from Coldsteel along with the latest mags and those swords are sweet! As said previously...But I was just wondering if the best Paul Chen blades compared to Cold Steel. If so, how is the fully functional blade? Just as good, but higher priced than cold steel, or are you paying for better quality than say the empirial series from cold steel??
:asian:


----------

